# Where were Mexican Hatch engines made?



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

All the hatches came from Mexico, and all the engines (1.4) came from Michigan


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Thanks, that's what I thought.
And all the 2018s have the heavy pistons?
It looks like this one (car, not engine) was made late February 2018.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Depends on what engine. Diesel engines were assembled in Hungary.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Talk on the forum was 18 got the new design piston. 

FYI. The auto stop on the 18 and 19 is 14 degrees before it disables.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Taxman said:


> Thanks, that's what I thought.
> And all the 2018s have the heavy pistons?
> It looks like this one (car, not engine) was made late February 2018.


Yeah 18 model years should all have updated pistons.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Yeah 18 model years should all have updated pistons.


Updated pistons and I think that updated ECU programming as well.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

They didn't all get the updated calibration.


----------

